# Campervan insurance



## zag (8 Mar 2007)

As far as I know up to a year or two ago, all campervan insurance policies in Ireland were all issued for the same period (April-March I think), so there should be a few campervan owners out there in the same position as me.

I am currently with Dolmen brokers (AXA I think) and the renewal this year is €330.  It's not that expensive, but every year for the last few years they have included a letter indicating that prices are rising because of increasing claims.  The thing is - it used to be good that there was a flat rate whether you had a VW, a Winnebago or something in between, and were anywhere from 25 to 65, but if the price continues to rise it will soon be a definite disadvantage to be a 'young' (i.e. safe) driver driving a regular (i.e. safe) sized van with a no claims history.

When I investigated previously it appeared that Dolmen had an exclusive offering, but then I found that some other body/club also had an 'exclusive' offering.  From what I have since gathered there are a few offerings out there.  I'm wondering how much other people pay for their insurance and who they take it out through ?

z


----------



## peteb (13 Mar 2007)

To the best of my knowledge, Stuart Insurances in Blackrock have a scheme for camper vans. Dont know much about it, i work in insurance and recall getting a quote from them as well as Dolmens!


----------



## Ciadan (13 Mar 2007)

I've got mine insured through Dolmen also (renewal date is June).  Didn't realise there were other options.


----------



## Jonathan H (15 Mar 2007)

as per peteb stuarts in blackrock have a very good camper scheme

[broken link removed]


----------

